# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Freshwater goby series: Stiphodon percnopterygionus

## apistoworld(HK)

freshwater goby series : Stiphodon percnopterygionus

----------


## Panut

I just bought two of this yesterday  :Smile: 
Anyone knows how to differentiate a male and a female?
Mine isn't blue yet, but the finnage is red. Your water conditions must be super good it to turn neon blue  :Smile: 

Anyone can share what kind of water conditions is best for them?

by the way, this is neon goby?

----------


## Quixotic

Yes, these are neon gobies. There are about 29 valid species in the genus _Stiphodon_.




> Mine isn't blue yet, but the finnage is red. Your water conditions must be super good it to turn neon blue 
> 
> Anyone can share what kind of water conditions is best for them?


Firstly, as they have just been introduced in your tank, it will take time for them to acclimatise and get used to the conditions in your tank, just like ALL fishes, hence the pale colour. And just like ALL fishes, providing good water conditions is important.

They can also be rather difficult to identify to the exact species, so whatever you have in your tank may or may not be this species (which may explain the difference in colour).

The female may look very different from the male. Some may have stripes and lack the high dorsal fin, to the extend they may be mistaken as different species. Here are the pictures of male and female _S. percnopterygionus_,
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Photos/...y.php?ID=51781

Do take note that these are algal grazers, grazing on algae attached to the surface of rocks or tank surface (although they can be omnivorous and take commercial food). Read up more on the fish, do a search in AQ via the keyword "goby" or "Stiphodon". It is good practice to read up before buying fish, so it will be more rewarding as one can understand their requirements, and setup the tank accordingly for them.

----------


## apistoworld(HK)

if female, there is no neon blue , no any color on body, no color on face...., only have the black 2 lines on body, male and female are totally different

here is the female :

----------


## Panut

Oh man, i think i bought TWO males  :Sad: 

Anyone have a female?  :Grin: 

im feeding them Microgran sera, any comments? they hide alot, How are they supposed to know there is food?

----------


## bryan

As mentioned, they are algae grazers. They go aorund scraping algae off pebbles and stones. You might want to try algae tablets instead.

----------


## Panut

can they be a replacement to ottos?  :Grin:

----------


## Verminator

Nothing will replace the trusty otto haha, there just too good at getting rid of algae.

----------

